# Low signal on laptop - same room as router.



## Dayna (Oct 24, 2010)

This is all so new to me since I've only had my laptop and router for two years. If it helps, the router is a Belkin (enhanced wireless), model number F6D4230-4 v1.

What happened is that I moved and I didn't get internet service for several weeks. Everything was fine in the last home with no problems with signal strength. I just got internet service, hooked up the router, and all the lights are on, but when I try to get online from my laptop, I keep losing signal after I'm on the web, it says I have low signal strength, or I can't get online at all. Even more strange, I'm in the same room as my router, and I have all bars on my laptop ("excellent"), but can't get on the net.

I logged into the router and it says there's no updates at this time, so I'm really stumped, and I'm wondering if I did anything wrong, or something went wrong, and I'm hoping someone can give me some advice on what to do. Lights that are on: security, wireless, wired, router, modem, internet. Occasionally, the wireless light goes off and comes back on again. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

just to clarify, the problem is the wireless strength between your PC and the router?


if so, my advice is this.


1. change the wireless channel in the router, use 1 6 or 11. (i think its those three)
The reason here is that its likely someone else in the area has wireless as well, and they're fighting on the same frequency. if you google it, you'll find out theres really only a few channels - they 'share'.

2. make sure it has security enabled with a decent passkey, its possible someone else is using it and causing the dropouts


----------



## Dayna (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> just to clarify, the problem is the wireless strength between your PC and the router?
> 
> 
> if so, my advice is this.
> ...



Awesome! All fixed! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

Dayna said:


> Awesome! All fixed! Thank you, thank you, thank you!



which one did it?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> which one did it?



I'm guessing changing the wireless channel, maybe?

Just to add though... if that is the case, a good program to check neighbours wireless channels is netstumbler. With that you should be able to find yourself a secure channel for yourself to lessen the chances of interference/signal noise etc.


----------

